# Training Problems (Biting and Aggresion)



## Theman441 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi there, 

I have recently purchased a 1 Month old German Shepherd Puppy.
When ever I try to train her, I hold up a treat like a food lure. So I try
to teach my dog basic commands (sit,stand,lie down) and when I do.
she bites my fingers and hands she is so into the treat. Sometimes she even jumps to get it out of my hand and I need to stop this ASAP . I wanna train this dog!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Puppies bite....German Shepherd Puppies bite ALOT.

Try putting the treat in the palm of your hand when offering it to her. Another technique is to hold it between your fingers, not at the tip of your fingers.

The good news is your dog is food motivated and it sounds like she is also play motivated. That will make her easier to train.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

is your age right? You said 1 month old puppy? That would make it 4 weeks old?? 

Im assuming your age is wrong, puppies have the attention span of a gnat, work on bonding/very simple things like SIT at this point. 

Patience is required


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Where do you live? It's illegal in many areas to sell a puppy younger than 7 or 8 weeks old, but perhaps you're not in the U.S. 

This is an excellent game for teaching impulse control around food:


----------

